Ask HN: Will Apple sue the FBI to find out how it hacked into their phone? - at-fates-hands
======
jacquesm
No. The FBI can hack as much as they want - as can you - and you'll never have
to give up how you did it to the manufacturer. If Apple wants to know they can
offer money or they can ask friendly (that's not going to go very far given
the back-and-forth to date) but you can't use the courts to force it.

